# any GTROC guys travelling to the jap show at Castle combe this Saturday?



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi

I am going to Castle combe on saturday and setting off early in hte morning is anyone else travelling from up north areas and passing some where near to my route from Grimsby DN32 9PL where we can ctag onto you for the journey?

cheers

Martyn


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

I'd love to and would be on a similar route too (I'm at Coningsby) but money is tight right now 

By the way, think you mean Japfest not Jap show


----------

